# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  امارسازی و ترسوندن برای بیست درصد تاثیر قطعی معدل!!

## mohammad1397

همونطور که خودتون هم شنیدین میگن دیپلمه های قبل 84 تعدادشون 80000 نفره و اینا همه از شما جلوترن!! اولا دیپلمه قبل 84 بالای 33سال سن داره و محدود به کنکور 98هم نمیشن سال 93و94هم وجود داشتن دوما این امار مربوط به کل فارغ التحصیلان دانشگاهی ودانشجوهاست که اکثرا زیر 33سال سن دارن بخش بزرگی دانشجو میشن تا سربازی هم بپیچونن پس بخش بزرگی از این امار سابقه تحصیلی دارن اما مورد دوم میگن سال 98 تعداد بیستا زیاده من یادمه خدایی سال 94 هم میگفت 6000 نفر تجربی معدل بیست داریم پارسال هم گفت شش هزار نفر نفر معدل بیست داریم پس تعداد معدل بیست همیشه زیاد بوده بر عکس این بهتر هم میشه مثل اینکه درصد بالاها تو یه درس کنکور زیاد باشه خب تراز اون درس بی ارزش میشه و بازم کنکور تعیین کننده میشه ..البته که کسی مثل د.آ که معدل دیپلمش هفته باید دنبال این ماجراجویی بره ولی اینکه میگن کسی که معدلش بیست نوزده هجده هم ضرر میکنه و بیاد تو کمپین ما عضو بشه!!!! یک نوع فریب بزرگه چون سال 94 هم درست همین شرایط بوده و بین درصدای معدل 18 با 19 تفاوت چندانی نبوده تازه اون موقع 25 بوده امسال کمتر هم شده ضمن اینکه امسال اخرین مهلت نظام قدیمه پس گول این حاشیه ها که توسط افراد زیر معدل ده مثل د.آ که 27 سال هم سن داره نخورین چون نظام حدید درگیر این حاشیه ها نشده و به شدت داره درس میخونه..[RIGHT][COLOR=#333333][FONT=IranSans]یک دروغ رسانه ای دیگه همینه که چون برای معدل بیست میزنه فاقد تاثیر مثبت پس لابد به ضررش بوده درصورتی که اینطور نیست چون تو تاثیر مثبت بین تراز نهایی وتراز کنکور مقایسه صورت میگیره و تراز کنکور خیلی باارزش تره وقتی درصدای یک معدل بیست بالا باشه میزنه فاقد تاثیر..برعکس همین نشون میده تراز نهایی چقدر بی ارزشه و اگه قطعی هم باشه بازم تراز کنکور با ارزش

----------


## mohammadcccc

> همونطور که خودتون هم شنیدین میگن دیپلمه های قبل 84 تعدادشون 80000 نفره و اینا همه از شما جلوترن!! اولا دیپلمه قبل 84 بالای 33سال سن داره و محدود به کنکور 98هم نمیشن سال 93و94هم وجود داشتن دوما این امار مربوط به کل فارغ التحصیلان دانشگاهی ودانشجوهاست که بخش بزرگی دانشجو میشن تا سربازی هم بپیچونن پس بخش بزرگی از این امار سابقه تحصیلی دارن اما مورد دوم میگن سال 98 تعداد بیستا زیاده من یادمه خدایی سال 94 هم میگفت 6000 نفر تجربی معدل بیست داریم پارسال هم گفت شش هزار نفر نفر معدل بیست داریم پس تعداد معدل بیست همیشه زیاد بوده بر عکس این بهتر هم میشه مثل اینکه درصد بالاها تو یه درس کنکور زیاد باشه خب تراز اون درس بی ارزش میشه و بازم کنکور تعیین کننده میشه ..البته که کسی مثل دانیال اقایی که معدل دیپلمش هفته باید دنبال این ماجراجویی بره ولی اینکه میگن کسی که معدلش بیست نوزده هجده هم ضرر میکنه و بیاد تو کمپین ما عضو بشه!!!! یک نوع فریب بزرگه چون سال 94 هم درست همین شرایط بوده و بین درصدای معدل 18 با 19 تفاوت چندانی نبوده تازه اون موقع 25 بوده امسال کمتر هم شده ضمن اینکه امسال اخرین مهلت نظام قدیمه پس گول این حاشیه ها که توسط افراد زیر معدل ده مثل دانیال اقایی که 27 سال هم سن داره نخورین چون نظام حدید درگیر این حاشیه ها نشده و به شدت داره درس میخونه..


نگرانی خیلی ها از 20 درصد معدل نیست.اگر هم نگرانیشون اون 20 درصد معدل هست باید نگرانیشون رو بریزن دور.دیگه کاریه که شده.می تونن برن ترمیم معدل یا روی 80 درصد سرمایه گذاری جدی کنن.

اما!

چیزی که باید نگرانش باشن و بهش اعتراض کنن اینه که ترازشون با تراز نظام جدید سنجیده میشه و چیزی مشابه سهمیه ای چیزی به نظام قدیم داده نشده و با توجه به اسان تر بودن دروس نظام جدید تراز نظام قدیمی ها احتمالا از اون ها کمتر میشه و یکم توی قبولی به مشکل بر می خورن.

اساتیدی که هنوز فکر می کنند تراز دهی نظام جدید و قدیم یکسان نیست، می تونن برن از سازمان سنجش بپرسن یا اطلاعیه سنجش رو دقیق بخونن.

سال دیگه سختی غیر یکسان دروس نظام جدید و قدیم به ضرر نظام قدیم میشه.

----------


## mohammad1397

> نگرانی خیلی ها از 20 درصد معدل نیست.اگر هم نگرانیشون اون 20 درصد معدل هست باید نگرانیشون رو بریزن دور.دیگه کاریه که شده.می تونن برن ترمیم معدل یا روی 80 درصد سرمایه گذاری جدی کنن.
> 
> اما!
> 
> چیزی که باید نگرانش باشن و بهش اعتراض کنن اینه که ترازشون با تراز نظام جدید سنجیده میشه و چیزی مشابه سهمیه ای چیزی به نظام قدیم داده نشده و با توجه به اسان تر بودن دروس نظام جدید تراز نظام قدیمی ها احتمالا از اون ها کمتر میشه و یکم توی قبولی به مشکل بر می خورن.
> 
> اساتیدی که هنوز فکر می کنند تراز دهی نظام جدید و قدیم یکسان نیست، می تونن برن از سازمان سنجش بپرسن یا اطلاعیه سنجش رو دقیق بخونن.
> 
> سال دیگه سختی غیر یکسان دروس نظام جدید و قدیم به ضرر نظام قدیم میشه.


سهمیه بندی اختیار قانونی نداشتن چون هر طور تقسیم میکردن اعتراض میشد

----------


## sina_hp

> نگرانی خیلی ها از 20 درصد معدل نیست.اگر هم نگرانیشون اون 20 درصد معدل هست باید نگرانیشون رو بریزن دور.دیگه کاریه که شده.می تونن برن ترمیم معدل یا روی 80 درصد سرمایه گذاری جدی کنن.
> 
> اما!
> 
> چیزی که باید نگرانش باشن و بهش اعتراض کنن اینه که ترازشون با تراز نظام جدید سنجیده میشه و چیزی مشابه سهمیه ای چیزی به نظام قدیم داده نشده و با توجه به اسان تر بودن دروس نظام جدید تراز نظام قدیمی ها احتمالا از اون ها کمتر میشه و یکم توی قبولی به مشکل بر می خورن.
> 
> اساتیدی که هنوز فکر می کنند تراز دهی نظام جدید و قدیم یکسان نیست، می تونن برن از سازمان سنجش بپرسن یا اطلاعیه سنجش رو دقیق بخونن.
> 
> سال دیگه سختی غیر یکسان دروس نظام جدید و قدیم به ضرر نظام قدیم میشه.


​​اصلا سهمیه بندی نشدن مهم نیست و نه نظام قدیم ضرر می کنن نه نظام جدید چون هشتاد درصد مباحث یکی هست و قراره از مباحث یکسان سوال یکسان بدن اصلا اون قضيش با دادن سوالات یکسان حل شده

----------


## sina_hp

> همونطور که خودتون هم شنیدین میگن دیپلمه های قبل 84 تعدادشون 80000 نفره و اینا همه از شما جلوترن!! اولا دیپلمه قبل 84 بالای 33سال سن داره و محدود به کنکور 98هم نمیشن سال 93و94هم وجود داشتن دوما این امار مربوط به کل فارغ التحصیلان دانشگاهی ودانشجوهاست که بخش بزرگی دانشجو میشن تا سربازی هم بپیچونن پس بخش بزرگی از این امار سابقه تحصیلی دارن اما مورد دوم میگن سال 98 تعداد بیستا زیاده من یادمه خدایی سال 94 هم میگفت 6000 نفر تجربی معدل بیست داریم پارسال هم گفت شش هزار نفر نفر معدل بیست داریم پس تعداد معدل بیست همیشه زیاد بوده بر عکس این بهتر هم میشه مثل اینکه درصد بالاها تو یه درس کنکور زیاد باشه خب تراز اون درس بی ارزش میشه و بازم کنکور تعیین کننده میشه ..البته که کسی مثل دانیال اقایی که معدل دیپلمش هفته باید دنبال این ماجراجویی بره ولی اینکه میگن کسی که معدلش بیست نوزده هجده هم ضرر میکنه و بیاد تو کمپین ما عضو بشه!!!! یک نوع فریب بزرگه چون سال 94 هم درست همین شرایط بوده و بین درصدای معدل 18 با 19 تفاوت چندانی نبوده تازه اون موقع 25 بوده امسال کمتر هم شده ضمن اینکه امسال اخرین مهلت نظام قدیمه پس گول این حاشیه ها که توسط افراد زیر معدل ده مثل دانیال اقایی که 27 سال هم سن داره نخورین چون نظام حدید درگیر این حاشیه ها نشده و به شدت داره درس میخونه..


​​و اما یاوه گویی شما!! من يه سوال ازت می پرسم جوابم رو بده اگه مردی تو سال 98 کنکور می دی؟؟

----------


## mohammadcccc

> ​​اصلا سهمیه بندی نشدن مهم نیست و نه نظام قدیم ضرر می کنن نه نظام جدید چون هشتاد درصد مباحث یکی هست و قراره از مباحث یکسان سوال یکسان بدن اصلا اون قضيش با دادن سوالات یکسان حل شده



امیدوارم چیزی که تو میگی باشه ولی 80 درصد مباحث نظام جدید و قدیم یکسان نیست.حداقل در زیست شناسی این طور نیست تا جایی که من تحقیق کردم و میدونم.همچنین در درس فیزیک.

دقت کنید که قرار بود ابتدا 30 درصد قبولی نظام قدیم باشه و 70 درصد نظام جدید.

یا 50-50.

این چنین شایعاتی به گوش می رسید ولی تهش کلا همش رو برداشتن و الان که می بینید گفته شده که با هم دیگه رقابت می کنن و چنین مسائلی نداریم.

قطعا نظام قدیم سال بعد کار سخت تری داره ولی نمیگم حتما ضرر می کنن.

----------


## mohammadcccc

> ​​و اما یاوه گویی شما!! من يه سوال ازت می پرسم جوابم رو بده اگه مردی تو سال 98 کنکور می دی؟؟




ابتدا ادب و احترام رو حفظ کنید.

من امسال قبول شدم،در سال بعد کنکور شرکت نمی کنم
ایشون رو نمیدونم که شرکت می کنه یا نه
 ولی اگر اندکی انصاف داشته باشید به سختی بیشتر نظام قدیم اذعان خواهید کرد.

----------


## Dayi

> همونطور که خودتون هم شنیدین میگن دیپلمه های قبل 84 تعدادشون 80000 نفره و اینا همه از شما جلوترن!! اولا دیپلمه قبل 84 بالای 33سال سن داره و محدود به کنکور 98هم نمیشن سال 93و94هم وجود داشتن دوما این امار مربوط به کل فارغ التحصیلان دانشگاهی ودانشجوهاست که بخش بزرگی دانشجو میشن تا سربازی هم بپیچونن پس بخش بزرگی از این امار سابقه تحصیلی دارن اما مورد دوم میگن سال 98 تعداد بیستا زیاده من یادمه خدایی سال 94 هم میگفت 6000 نفر تجربی معدل بیست داریم پارسال هم گفت شش هزار نفر نفر معدل بیست داریم پس تعداد معدل بیست همیشه زیاد بوده بر عکس این بهتر هم میشه مثل اینکه درصد بالاها تو یه درس کنکور زیاد باشه خب تراز اون درس بی ارزش میشه و بازم کنکور تعیین کننده میشه ..البته که کسی مثل دانیال اقایی که معدل دیپلمش هفته باید دنبال این ماجراجویی بره ولی اینکه میگن کسی که معدلش بیست نوزده هجده هم ضرر میکنه و بیاد تو کمپین ما عضو بشه!!!! یک نوع فریب بزرگه چون سال 94 هم درست همین شرایط بوده و بین درصدای معدل 18 با 19 تفاوت چندانی نبوده تازه اون موقع 25 بوده امسال کمتر هم شده ضمن اینکه امسال اخرین مهلت نظام قدیمه پس گول این حاشیه ها که توسط افراد زیر معدل ده مثل دانیال اقایی که 27 سال هم سن داره نخورین چون نظام حدید درگیر این حاشیه ها نشده و به شدت داره درس میخونه..


داداش زیاد حرص نخور شیرت خشک میشه 
تاثیر صددرصد مثبت میشه 
اگه قطعی باشه چه معدل بیست چه نوزده چه هفت همه ضرر میکنن شک نداشته باش
توو کارنامه واسه معدل بیست میزنه فاقد تاثیر مثبت که اگ 97 قطعی میشد میزد تاثیر منفی چون دوحالت بیشتر نیس ک مثبت یا منفی
نمیدونم چرا تو از قطعی حمایت میکنی
ولی بهت پیشنهاد میکنم درگیر حاشیه نباش درستو بخون

----------


## Elahe_

> داداش زیاد حرص نخور شیرت خشک میشه 
> تاثیر صددرصد مثبت میشه 
> اگه قطعی باشه چه معدل بیست چه نوزده چه هفت همه ضرر میکنن شک نداشته باش
> توو کارنامه واسه معدل بیست میزنه فاقد تاثیر مثبت که اگ 97 قطعی میشد میزد تاثیر منفی چون دوحالت بیشتر نیس ک مثبت یا منفی
> نمیدونم چرا تو از قطعی حمایت میکنی
> ولی بهت پیشنهاد میکنم درگیر حاشیه نباش درستو بخون


من اصلا خوشبين نيستم فكر نميكنم مثبت بشه  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## mohammad1397

> داداش زیاد حرص نخور شیرت خشک میشه 
> تاثیر صددرصد مثبت میشه 
> اگه قطعی باشه چه معدل بیست چه نوزده چه هفت همه ضرر میکنن شک نداشته باش
> توو کارنامه واسه معدل بیست میزنه فاقد تاثیر مثبت که اگ 97 قطعی میشد میزد تاثیر منفی چون دوحالت بیشتر نیس ک مثبت یا منفی
> نمیدونم چرا تو از قطعی حمایت میکنی
> ولی بهت پیشنهاد میکنم درگیر حاشیه نباش درستو بخون


راستی خوب شد گفتی .یک دروغ رسانه ای دیگه همینه که چون برای معدل بیست میزنه فاقد تاثیر مثبت پس لابد به ضررش بوده درصورتی که اینطور نیست چون تو تاثیر مثبت بین تراز نهایی وتراز کنکور مقایسه صورت میگیره و تراز کنکور خیلی باارزش تره وقتی درصدای یک معدل بیست بالا باشه میزنه فاقد تاثیر..برعکس همین نشون میده تراز نهایی چقدر بی ارزشه و اگه قطعی هم باشه بازم تراز کنکور مهمه

----------


## Sanaz18

> همونطور که خودتون هم شنیدین میگن دیپلمه های قبل 84 تعدادشون 80000 نفره و اینا همه از شما جلوترن!! اولا دیپلمه قبل 84 بالای 33سال سن داره و محدود به کنکور 98هم نمیشن سال 93و94هم وجود داشتن دوما این امار مربوط به کل فارغ التحصیلان دانشگاهی ودانشجوهاست که بخش بزرگی دانشجو میشن تا سربازی هم بپیچونن پس بخش بزرگی از این امار سابقه تحصیلی دارن اما مورد دوم میگن سال 98 تعداد بیستا زیاده من یادمه خدایی سال 94 هم میگفت 6000 نفر تجربی معدل بیست داریم پارسال هم گفت شش هزار نفر نفر معدل بیست داریم پس تعداد معدل بیست همیشه زیاد بوده بر عکس این بهتر هم میشه مثل اینکه درصد بالاها تو یه درس کنکور زیاد باشه خب تراز اون درس بی ارزش میشه و بازم کنکور تعیین کننده میشه ..البته که کسی مثل دانیال اقایی که معدل دیپلمش هفته باید دنبال این ماجراجویی بره ولی اینکه میگن کسی که معدلش بیست نوزده هجده هم ضرر میکنه و بیاد تو کمپین ما عضو بشه!!!! یک نوع فریب بزرگه چون سال 94 هم درست همین شرایط بوده و بین درصدای معدل 18 با 19 تفاوت چندانی نبوده تازه اون موقع 25 بوده امسال کمتر هم شده ضمن اینکه امسال اخرین مهلت نظام قدیمه پس گول این حاشیه ها که توسط افراد زیر معدل ده مثل دانیال اقایی که 27 سال هم سن داره نخورین چون نظام حدید درگیر این حاشیه ها نشده و به شدت داره درس میخونه..


بهتره حرف نزنی و احمق به نظر برسی
تا حرف بزنی و همه مطمئن شن که احمقی

----------


## mohammad1397

> بهتره حرف نزنی و احمق به نظر برسی
> تا حرف بزنی و همه مطمئن شن که احمقی


 عزیزم من با استدلال حرف زدم این که شما دوست نداری باور کنی مشکل خودته

----------


## Elahe_

در مورد اسون بودن نظام جديد بايد بگم درست ميگين نظام قديما اين وسط يه كم ضرر ميكنن ولي نه اونقدر كه شما بزرگش كردين 
خود سنجش گفته در مباحث مشترك سوال يكسان طرح ميشه خب اين كه هيچي
اون مباحثي هم كه مشترك نيست مطمئن باشين طراحا جوري سوال ميدن كه عدالت برقرار شه و امكانش هست براي نظام جديد سوالاي سخت تري بدن
مثل همين قلمچي ازمونايي كه حجم مباحث كمه سوالاي سخت تري ميدن 
در كل اونجوري هم نيست كه دارن بزرگش ميكنن بشينين درستونو بخونين 
تازه نظام جديدا كتاب كمك درسي درست حسابي هم ندارن ديدم كه ميگم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Sanaz18

> عزیزم من با استدلال حرف زدم این که شما دوست نداری باور کنی مشکل خودته


استدلالی که سال۹۴یکی معدلش۲۰بوده یکی۱۴و اون معدل ۱۴تو اون کنکور سخت۸۵%بیشتر زده تو همه درسا و رتبشون یکسان شده به درد شما و ادمای بی فکری مث شما میخوره

----------


## mohammad1397

با اینکه بعضیا دوست ندارن باور کنن شرایط با 94یکسان نیست ولی برعکس کاملا مشابه حتی خیلی بهتره چون اون سال 25قطعی بود ولی الان 20 قطعی

----------


## bbehzad

والا سال 94 و 93 قطعی بود هیچکس نمیدونست چیه.اومدن خوندنو رتبه شدن رفت.انقدر حاشیه از کجا اومده؟

----------


## KingCrimson

> والا سال 94 و 93 قطعی بود هیچکس نمیدونست چیه.اومدن خوندنو رتبه شدن رفت.انقدر حاشیه از کجا اومده؟


درود دوست گرامی. اون سالِ 93 و 94 بود، الان سال 97 (بهتر بگم: کنکور 98) هست! این نوعی مغلطه حساب میشود که بخواهیم بگوییم چون در فلان سال این اتفاق افتاد الان هم این اتفاق باید بیافتد و باید مثل قبل رفتار کنیم.
شما گفتین هیچکس نمیدونست چیه! دقیقا به همین خاطر اون دو سال قطعی بود! چون هیچکس نمیدونست چیه! اگر کسی میدونست قانون عادلانه تر رخ میداد. اگر کسی میدونست مثل شکایت فاطمه کریمی به دیوان عدالت اداری این کار لغو میشد(در 17 بهمن 94 یک دانش آموز به دیوان عدالت شکایت کرد و تاثیر معدل رو ابطال کرد)
خوندن و رفتند؟! آن افراد به خاطر ظلمی که بهشون شده بود میتونستند رتبه خیلی بهتری بیاورند.
و در آخر از کی تاحالا سرنوشت من و قانون ناعادلانه ای که من دارم تلاش میکنم از بین بره (و تا الانم نتیجه داشته مبارزات دانش آموزان) یک حاشیه محسوب می‌شه؟!

----------


## mohammad1397

> درود دوست گرامی. اون سالِ 93 و 94 بود، الان سال 97 (بهتر بگم: کنکور 98) هست! این نوعی مغلطه حساب میشود که بخواهیم بگوییم چون در فلان سال این اتفاق افتاد الان هم این اتفاق باید بیافتد و باید مثل قبل رفتار کنیم.
> شما گفتین هیچکس نمیدونست چیه! دقیقا به همین خاطر اون دو سال قطعی بود! چون هیچکس نمیدونست چیه! اگر کسی میدونست قانون عادلانه تر رخ میداد. اگر کسی میدونست مثل شکایت فاطمه کریمی به دیوان عدالت اداری این کار لغو میشد(در 17 بهمن 94 یک دانش آموز به دیوان عدالت شکایت کرد و تاثیر معدل رو ابطال کرد)
> خوندن و رفتند؟! آن افراد به خاطر ظلمی که بهشون شده بود میتونستند رتبه خیلی بهتری بیاورند.
> و در آخر از کی تاحالا سرنوشت من و قانون ناعادلانه ای که من دارم تلاش میکنم از بین بره (و تا الانم نتیجه داشته مبارزات دانش آموزان) یک حاشیه محسوب می‌شه؟!


عزیز من این ادا بازیا مال سال کنکورنیست مشکل اینه شما فکر کردین تغییر قانون خاله بازیه سال 94 قضیه کلهم فرق داشت

----------


## mohammad1397

...

----------


## mohammad1397

اپ

----------


## Alireza_79ez

دوستان خواهش میکنم به سوالم بدون تعصب روی تاثیر مثبت و مستقیم جواب بدین 
به نظرتون اگر تاثیر قطعی بمونه ترمیم بزنیم یا نه؟(نمرات اختصاصی سال سومم حدود16)
و اینکه اگر اره دی یا خرداد؟
اگر قرار باشه دی ترمیم بزنیم توی زوج درس ها باید سال سوم رو انتخاب کرد
در صورتی ک من شیمی دوم رو بلدنیستم و توی سوم به مشکل میخورم 
واقعا باید چیکارکرد

----------


## mohammad1397

Up باز لازم شد بالا بیاد

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> دوستان خواهش میکنم به سوالم بدون تعصب روی تاثیر مثبت و مستقیم جواب بدین 
> به نظرتون اگر تاثیر قطعی بمونه ترمیم بزنیم یا نه؟(نمرات اختصاصی سال سومم حدود16)
> و اینکه اگر اره دی یا خرداد؟
> اگر قرار باشه دی ترمیم بزنیم توی زوج درس ها باید سال سوم رو انتخاب کرد
> در صورتی ک من شیمی دوم رو بلدنیستم و توی سوم به مشکل میخورم 
> واقعا باید چیکارکرد


آره دیگه اگر تغییری نکرد و حتما قطعی بود ، باید ترمیم کنید  :Yahoo (1):  شما از الان روی شیمی دومت کار کن تا توی سوم به مشکل نخوری ، هرچند به هم آنچنان پیوسته نیستن ...

----------

